# Any way to speed up Youtube app?



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I've noticed that the youtube app on my Roamio is kind of slow compared to the Roku 3.

It takes about 30 seconds to a minute to load and there are a lot more pauses in video when it starts playing. Anything that can be done? Is there a software update coming? Everything else seems to work great.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

omelet1978 said:


> I've noticed that the youtube app on my Roamio is kind of slow compared to the Roku 3.
> 
> It takes about 30 seconds to a minute to load and there are a lot more pauses in video when it starts playing. Anything that can be done? Is there a software update coming? Everything else seems to work great.


Are the Roku 3 and TiVo using wireless? Hard-wired? etc.

I just timed loading the You Tube app on my Roamio and it took about 10 seconds. Subsequent app exits and immediate re-loads took about 5 seconds. (This is how long it takes for the "What to Watch" to fully populate.)

I think Google recently revised the YT 10 foot interface. I don't know if its any faster than the current app or if TiVo is planning to implement it though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just ran the app. Loading took about 5-10 seconds. Wifi via ASUS 102.11ac adapter.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The easiest way to speed it up is to not use it: Instead use your phone and "cast" the video to the romaio (if you have a phone or tablet that supports that, of course .


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

omelet1978 said:


> I've noticed that the youtube app on my Roamio is kind of slow compared to the Roku 3.
> 
> It takes about 30 seconds to a minute to load and there are a lot more pauses in video when it starts playing. Anything that can be done? Is there a software update coming? Everything else seems to work great.


Sounds like my premiere with a wireless g adapter. Then many of the videos force you to watch a commercial, which you can skip after a few seconds. The S3 didn't force you to watch commercials with youtube.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> ...many of the videos force you to watch a commercial, which you can skip after a few seconds. ...


When the TiVo required me to watch a 7 minute advertisement before it would allow me to watch the 2 minute video I wanted to see, I just removed YouTube from the menu. I have many other ways to watch YouTube videos.

The "skip" button did not work on this advertisement.


----------

